# IGF results - 9 Weeks Purchase Peptides Cjc with Dac.



## crackrbaby (Jan 9, 2015)

Check it out here: 
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/t...e-Peptides-Cjc-with-Dac?p=3333693#post3333693


----------



## Glycomann (Jan 9, 2015)

Pretty nice


----------



## raysd21 (Jan 11, 2015)

That's a cjc pyramid of love right there.


----------

